# Tonys 'Nano Rouge' 14L



## Tony Swinney (26 Feb 2009)

Hi all

Whilst waiting for my new tank to arrive , I thought I'd try a little nano for my desk at work.  So this is really my first attempt at a "scape"   

Its a 12"x10"x8", 14l optiwhite from AE, and will run an eheim 2026 (turned right down   8) ).

As the title suggests its going to have a red theme, with petrified wood, some red flaura and some cherry shrimps. As a contrast I'll have some dark green flora - probably moss for the shrimp.  I'm struggling on the foreground at the moment, as I dont know of any red carpeting plants  :?:  I also have some juvenile black corys which will go in here until they grow up   

Anyhows, that can be worked out as we go !  Here is the inital setup, having smashed up some petrified wood bits, and had a play   










As said at the start I'm a first time "scaper" so all thoughts, comments and criticisms are welcome - I need all the help I can get   

Cheers

Tony

Spec

Tank:  12"x10"x8", 14litre
Filter:  Eheim 2026 (running as slowly as possible   )
Heater: Hydor 200w inline
Lighting: 18w Superfish
Glassware: Cal Aqua 12mm
Substrate: EcoComplete & Tropica TPN+ capsules
Ferts: Tropica TPN+ 
CO2: FE injection, AE nano diffuser, EasyCarbo
Plants: Eleocharis Acicularis, Pogostemon Helferi, HC
Inhabitants: Cherry Shrimp, Baby Black Corys


----------



## samc (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

looks good to me the larger piece on the left seems abit thin but you could turn it slighly but that isnt a problem really


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Good start Tony, looking forward to seeing it planted 
I wonder what Jeremy would say about the glassware in this tank  looks pretty damn good to me 
Keep us posted mate.


----------



## samc (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

yer i was just thinking that glassware looks good    where u get it from?


----------



## George Farmer (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Hi Tony

I love the stone - great texture and colour and a break from the usual.  Super glassware too!

I'm no expert on Iwagumi but if it were me I'd consider re-positioning your largest rock (master stone) so it's roughly 1/3 or 2/3 across the length of the tank, and bring it forward a touch.  Currently it's sitting over to the right and in the background.

Then re-position the smaller supporting stones around the master stone.  Consider the grain running through the rocks so it all flows naturally, like you have done already.

I would also think about breaking up the tall thin piece on the left into two pieces, making five pieces altogether.  Currently, due to its similar height to the master stone, it is competing for the viewer's attention and it's slender dimensions are at odds with the stones to the right.  Breaking this into two pieces would help significantly, I feel.

All this said, your current layout does look good and is a superb first time effort.  Well done!


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Thanks chaps - the glassware is just temporary until my Eheim "Monster Installation Set 38" arrives    (its CalAqua from AE)

Thanks for the critique George - I'm going to play around again today, so might well make the tall left hand piece smaller.  I wasnt really happy with 4 pieces, but 5 looked a bit too busy, and 3 a bit sparse, so shortening that tall one might sort it !  I'd really like mainly red plants in here, but all the reds I can find are tall, so I'm undecided which way to go at the minute - red and tall, or closer to iwagumi !

I might place some plants in there this morning to see how it will look.

Cheers
Tony

(Tank specs now added to the first post)


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Hey Tony, looking good 

Can I ask, what light is that?  LED based desk lamp?  Some info on it would be great!

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Hi Steve

The lamp is a 35w tungsten light, unfortunately not LED, but its all I have at the minute (its my desk lamp at work   ).  Its this one from Habitat:
http://www.habitat.co.uk/fcp/product/browse/Desk-clamp/968408

I'm not sure if the tungsten light will be too warm for plant growth though (and at 35w its a tad powerful for a 14l tank - over 8wpg  )  , so if I can find a nice LED I'll change it.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Nice work mate!
If it were me i'd try and stick to the rule of odd numbers and do something like this?



Just my 2 pence worth.


----------



## JohnC (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice work mate!
> If it were me i'd try and stick to the rule of odd numbers and do something like this?
> 
> 
> ...



exactly what i was going to suggest, but without doing the graphic design to illustrate.   

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

if thats to work, you may need the middle stone behind the main stone.
 or

facing the main stone.

or

lay the left stone flat, left of the main stone with the middle stone behind the main stone.

not my ideas BTW, just what I've observed amano do with 3 stones.

it's a shame you cant post images, but i got 3 or 4 aqua journals visually explaining what i mean. aqua journal 159 dec 08 to be precise

as George said, move the whole thing over to fall in line with the rule of thirds.

3,5,7 works even numbers don't work! but remember on larger scapes dont count backbone stones as part of your odd numbers. 

hey, i might be utterly wrong though


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Thanks Mark, and Dan and John !



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> hey, i might be utterly wrong though


 



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> aqua journal 159 dec 08 to be precise



Luckily, the only issue I own is that one ! Obviously I didnt pay enough attention to it when I read it    

All good advice, so I'm off to the magazine rack now, and then I'll have a play - more photos later.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: Nano Rouge*

Blimey - talk about going round in circles      

After alot of chiseling, smashing, positioning, and general fiddling, not only does  my wife think I've lost the plot, but I've arrived at a new layout, which I like   

I went through this one ('scuse the murky waters) with 3 rocks :





then went around a few more circles, and got to this one, with 5 rocks :





Which I think I prefer.  That said I cant see the (petrified) wood for the trees now , so I'm off to build the bathroom instead     I'll come back to this later on with fresh eyes :





As always, please let me know what you reckon   

Tony


----------



## fish.com1 (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

I prefer the second arrangement. But i think the smallest stone at the front left corner should maybe be brought further right a touch. Loking great anyway the textures work well and i like how the stones lean from right to left. Any thoughts on plants?


----------



## George Farmer (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Consider moving the largest rock more towards the centre (1/3 or 2/3) with the other four supporting it.

The main rock is generally best positioned in accordance with the golden ratio which is almost the same as the rule of thirds.  This makes a great tool for aquascaping, although rules can be broken too, of course...

With them all in a line, from biggest to smallest, it looks too artificial to my eye.

Looking very good still, despite my critique.


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Thanks again George - off to play with it again now   

I have a natural tendancy for geometric symmetry, which doesnt help !  A single piece of redmoor root is alot easier    

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> I have a natural tendancy for geometric symmetry, which doesnt help !



it's something we all fall into. for a tank that size, i'd use just 3 bits. and allow the planting to add interest. but then thats me.


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> allow the planting to add interest



And thats the next tricky bit     I havent a clue about which plants to put in there !  My initial idea was to have this a predominantly red tank, using red plants, but I'm struggling to find small low level red plants, they all seem to be tall stems.  Anyone have any suggestions ?

I've got some really nice red Alternanthera Cardinalis , but its going to be too tall and big for this tank.

Maybe I should go with greens instead, and let the rocks / fish provide the reds.  :? 

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Further tinkering has led me to this layout:





which I'm really liking  

I think this will be my starting point, as I reckon I could lose a couple of rocks, and reduce it to 3 rocks later on if I find it needs it (at least thats got to be easier than adding them later   )

Its tricky when I dont have a planting plan, to know what space I'm going to need, so this way I can play around as I go.  Live and learn etc...

Plant recommendations / scape crits always welcome, thanks.

Tony


----------



## mr. luke (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

I would slant the master stone to the right (creating tension, and it is almost vertical) but i like it


----------



## George Farmer (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Much better.


----------



## james3200 (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

looking good Tony,

Tenellus turns red under high light and when healthy, il have some after a trim


----------



## Superman (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Keep up the good work, each photo gets better.


----------



## JohnC (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

i do alot of "geeky" things in my life to counteract my all to "trendy" friends but i have to say the amount of time i spend thinking about arranging groups of 3 or 5 rocks takes the biscuit.

god i love aquascaping.   

looks good Tony, time to get planting.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Thanks guys.



			
				james3200 said:
			
		

> Tenellus turns red under high light and when healthy, il have some after a trim



Good point James, and thanks for the offer.  I do have some in my discus tank so I might try it and see if I can get it to turn red.

That said, the chance of Aarons plants from "the forgotten valley" was too good to let pass, so the planting may be greener now   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

I have a 35w tungsten desk light above the tank at the moment - is that just going to be too much light for 14l - it works out about 8wpg, but I'm not sure if that means the same with a warmer tungsten light source  :?: ?

I do have an 18w Superfish nano light, but it clips on to the side of the tank whcih I didnt really want    

Tony


----------



## mjenner (3 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Hi Tony,

Nice tank!  I've been meaning to do something similar for my desk at work when I can afford it! (it'll have to be small to avoid facilities kicking up a stink )

I like the look of the Tungsten light, but I'd wonder if it'd output enough of the wavelengths required for plant growth (might be talking out of my posterior here, but my experience of growing a pot-plant at work under a tungsten light wasn't good  ).   Also, heat off those bulbs might be an issue?  Probably not if you haven't got a heater in there, but it's something to think about maybe?

I've got an Arcadia ArcPod on my little cube at home and although it's small and doesn't look THAT great it does put out a lot of light and I've had HC and all manner of plants growing under it fine (and unfortunately a nice carpet of algae once I got back from my SA trip at the end of last year).

Good luck with your project!

Matt


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*



			
				mjenner said:
			
		

> Arcadia ArcPod on my little cube at home and although it's small and doesn't look THAT great it does put out a lot of light and I've had HC and all manner of plants growing under it fine



Thanks for that Matt, and pleased you like the tank too.  I've gone for the 18w SuperFish light for the minute.  I may try the 35w tungsten in a few weeks once the tank has matured a bit, but I do like the 'cleaner' light that the 18w gives.

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

I planted the tank last night !

My Pogostemon Helferi and Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' arrived yesterday (thanks Aaron) and I grabbed some Eleocharis Acicularis from the lfs too.  The CO2 setup arrived too (thanks Ice) so that was installed.

I split the E.Acicularis into small clumps, and put a row of those across the back first, though its now been pointed out to me that it might do better if split right down in to individual stems, so I'll do that at the next w/c .

I also put the Pogo Helferi in places around the base of the petrified wood.






Then I did a few warm up stretches and settled in for 90 mins of HC planting   Thanks for the advice Saintly   

Even planting in small groups of stems like I did took some time, and this is only a 12" x 10" nano.  Reckon I'd have to do a course of yoga or something to do a larger tank, planting the stems individually   





So I cranked the CO2 up, and after an hour the DC was showing yellow.  I've got it, and the light on timers from today, with a 6 hour photoperiod, and the CO2 half an hour before the lights.

Within half an hour of filling the tank, there was some pearling going on, so I guess something is right   8) 













I've got some of LD's cherry shrimp arriving on Friday, which will be going in here - would that be too soon for livestock ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## mjenner (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Wow, looking really nice, you've gone with a look similar to the one I'm planning in my tank's foreground! 

Can I ask you, how many pots of pogo and HC did you use? I'm trying to get an idea if I've ordered enough .

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge*

Hi Matt

Thanks !  Looking at it with fresh eyes this morning, I think the greens might all be too similar once they grow, but we'll see  I might try some E Tennellus in there, and see if I can get it to go red  8) 

The acicularis came from 2 AquaFleur pots, whilst the others came out of Aarons Forgotten Island scape.  I'd say there was the equivalent of 5 pots of Tropica HC, and probably 4  pots of Pogo Helferi too.

So about 11 pots for a 12" x 10" area - it doesnt go  far when you are carpeting  !

Cheers

Tony


----------



## mjenner (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

 Arrrgh, ok looks like it's going to be a while till I get a carpet in my tank!

I'm just going to have to spread it about as thinly as I can and hope it grows... I know the HC in my tank grew from it's original clump (1 Tropica pot) into an area about 10cm2 in about 4-6 weeks when it was in my cube before the algae struck.  I'm hoping the nets I've ordered are a bit larger (size wasn't specified, but it was about Â£7.50 from Java-Plants, so knowing their usual prices, I'm hoping for a large-ish amount).

I've got a load of Hairgrass on order as well, so I might do one area with hairgrass, and another with the HC...

Mmm, could be nice, although I think different textures in the green could look good too, that's what I'm hoping to do with my tank, HC and Pogo in the foreground, with low bushy stem plants behind.  I look forward to seeing what it looks like in a few weeks!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

the acicularis will take on a dark green colour. you dont get the pale green unless it bends under high light.

IMO theres only about 3 pots worth of HC.

2 pots in a 12x 10 would cover in no time at all.

it's about how fast you want coverage.if you want quick coverage get more, if not get less. more is always good though   

e tennelus wouldn't go a miss too


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the acicularis will take on a dark green colour. you dont get the pale green unless it bends under high light.



thats good to know, ta.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> IMO theres only about 3 pots worth of HC.


probably right Mark, I forgot I'd put quite a bit in the discus tank too, to see how it grows,

Having had pearling straight after planting last night, I now have no pearling at all   :?:  Lights have been on since 9:30, and the CO2 since 9.  Drop checker is showing lime green.  Dosed EC and TPN+ last night, but not yet today.

Any ideas why the pearling has stopped ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

The initial perling might of just been over oxygenated water when you filled up the tank?


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Hi Steve

I thought that when I first saw it, but it was definately pearling - the bubbles were swelling from the leaves and had the 'crystal' look that pearls have.  First time I'd seen pearling, so I watched for a while   

Wonder why its stopped now though   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Steve
> 
> I thought that when I first saw it, but it was definately pearling - the bubbles were swelling from the leaves and had the 'crystal' look that pearls have.  First time I'd seen pearling, so I watched for a while
> 
> ...



Always does this after you fill it up or a water change! Perform a water change and you will see it happening again! Doesn't mean its pearling though


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Temp is now 26Âº, where as it was at 21Âº last night when pearling - could it be that ?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Temp is now 26Âº, where as it was at 21Âº last night when pearling - could it be that ?


There has been a discussion about this, have a look here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4206


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Thanks Paulo   

So it seems the pearling was due to the plants having been out of the water then.  Interesting.  

I'll see what happens when I do the w/c later on.

Tony


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Should look nice when it fills out. 

Lower temperature water can hold more oxygen in the water, so when the plants produce oxygen it cannot dissolve into the water quick enough - although my bets are on the water change/ fill up...


----------



## George Farmer (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Looks very nice.  Well done.


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Should look nice when it fills out.



Thanks Aaron, and cheers for the plants   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks very nice. Well done.



Thanks George - I cant wait to see how it develops.  Still reckon it might need another colour in the flora, but we'll see how the acicularis develops, and a bit of e tennelus too.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

I replanted the acicularis last night (whilst doing a 80% w/c), planting alot thinner (but not stem by stem !). I split the previous 10 clumps into 30 clumps, which should help it along.  I also added a few e tennelus plants from my discus tank, but they're not the best specimens so i'll see how they go.

My cherry shrimp arrived from LD, so they went in there yesterday too - thanks Paulo.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

i'm loving the f1.4 matey


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Its a great little lens Mark - allows so much light through it.  Not easy to focus up on a shrimp though   

I'll be shooting some more with it this morning


----------



## George Farmer (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Looks super!  

Nice photos too.  Have you sharpened the images?  They look a little noisy on my monitor.

I'm looking forward to see this little beauty mature.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Thanks George   

I use a HP filter  for a degree of sharpening - its a technique I use alot with my jobs (I'm a retoucher   ), as it gives a slightly 'crunchy' look. They're also shot a high iso which does show a bit more noise.

Tony


----------



## alip01 (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

That looks really good! 8) 

Those photos are good too.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Thanks George
> 
> I use a HP filter  for a degree of sharpening - its a technique I use alot with my jobs (I'm a retoucher   ), as it gives a slightly 'crunchy' look. They're also shot a high iso which does show a bit more noise.
> 
> Tony


Oh cool.  HP = high-pass?  Can you go into more detail?  I like the 'crunchy' effect.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Hi George.

Here you go, in PS you duplicate your Background layer (or if you have multiple layers, duplicate all your layers and merge the dupes to give you a single layer version of your image on top of the layer stack).

Change the blending mode of the new layer to Overlay, then go to High Pass in the filter menu, and use the slider to judge how much you want - its best judged when viewed at 100% and I usually overdo it a bit at this stage.  Usually between 2 and 8 works well, but it depends on the res of your file and its contrast.  You can then play with the opacity of that layer to reduce the effect.  Try the blending mode on Soft Light too, it can be nicer sometimes   

Good luck !

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Nice one, Tony.  I may well give that a go.  Thanks.


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

George, Google the name Bruce Fraser.

http://www.creativepro.com/article/out- ... g-workflow

Whole books on bloody sharpening.  

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

Tank is coming along nicely, shrimp will love it in there  What you need is a good macro lens.
Probably one of the best which is also the one I have in terms of value for money is the Tamron 90mm Macro 2.8.

I need a nano tank, they are great for macro photography  keep us posted.


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice one, Tony. I may well give that a go. Thanks.



Look forward to seeing the pics George   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I need a nano tank, they are great


They are indeed.  I'm loving this one, its so easy to work on compared to my discus tank  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What you need is a good macro lens


You're right Paulo, I'd love the Nikon f2.8 one, but unfortunately the new camera has to come first   





Tony


----------



## hellohefalump (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers Nano Rouge - planted !*

This is starting to look really cool, it'll look great once the HC has grown out.  I like the rocks.


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				hellohefalump said:
			
		

> This is starting to look really cool, it'll look great once the HC has grown out.  I like the rocks.


Thanks   

Its a week since planting, so I thought I'd add a couple of pics  to show the progress  

I've got a nice daily routine with it now - 25% water change first thing in the morning, then dose .25ml TPN+ and .25ml Easy Carbo.  The COS switches on at 8, and the light at 9.30, then the CO2 off at 2pm and the light off at 3.30pm - this gives me a greeny yellow drop checker for most of the photoperiod.

I've had random pearling going on, the first time was after an afternoon water change, then the other there was mid afternoon.  It seems to pearl more when the flow on the filter is turned down - I guess the faster flow displaces more of the O2 and CO2 ?

The inhabitants are now in - about 35 cherry shrimp from LD, and 5 baby Black Corys too.  I think I might have brought myself trouble putting the corys in so soon, as I keep finding little tufts of HC at the surface   .  Speaking of the HC there are tiny new leaves starting to appear through the substrate so there is growth going on under there - I planted it fairly deep, so hopefully its spreading through the sub nicely   

The Eleocharis acicularis looks to be doing well, with the shoots that were below the 'cutline' when I planted them, now up to twice the height of the cut blades - there are lots of new shoots popping through too.

I've a bit of phyllanthus fluitans floating in there too to see if I can get it red - the lfs has some in their nano and its an amzing deep red colour both on its leaves and roots so hopefully this will do the same.  Do the leaves already there turn red, or is it the new growth that will (hopefully) be red ?

So, so far so good   . Signs of growth, no signs of algae, and happy shrimp   

Tony


----------



## andyh (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Just read the whole thread from cover to cover, what a great project. My desk has some space, maybe time to do a small nano. Have you got any up to date pics?

One question is what are you suing for C02? Kit, or Fire Ext? If its a kit which one?


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Hi Andy.

Pics above your post are up to date - taken this morning   

CO2 kit is an FE setup - TMC reg / solenoid, and glassware from AE.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Looking good Tony, 35 shrimp??? haha I count up to 20 and then throw in whats left in the net 

As mentioned in the previous post, can you post a photo of the tank equipment just to see what kind of space is needed for it  cheers


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking good Tony, 35 shrimp??? haha I count up to 20 and then throw in whats left in the net



Some of these were from the other batch I bought - I've still got about 15 tiny cherries in a breeding net in my qt tank. They'll go in here once they're a little bigger.   

Heres some pics of the setup.  Filter and FE sit under the desk, so just the footprint of the nano on the desktop.

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Nice mate! loving the cinema display, don't like that funny logo on the right though


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> don't like that funny logo on the right though



I never touch that one in the corner, unfortunately gotta have it though


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

It's going to be really really good, I can't wait to see it all grown in!


----------



## StevenA (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Once again Tony you're setup looks great, no expense spared by the look of the equipment   Which results in the lovely display inside the tank. Well done mate, looking forward to seeing this one grow in


----------



## a1Matt (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

[quote="Tonser
Heres some pics of the setup.  Filter and FE sit under the desk, so just the footprint of the nano on the desktop.
[/quote]

Someone else mentioned the other day how good it is to see pics of the tanks in situ within a room.  I couldn't agree more, I love both those and the 'behind the scenes' pics


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

looking good, at first i thought the red leaf was a Giant red cherry shrimp lol.


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> Once again Tony you're setup looks great, no expense spared by the look of the equipment   Which results in the lovely display inside the tank. Well done mate, looking forward to seeing this one grow in



Thanks Tourney, I'm looking forward to it too, though its hard to resist playing around with it, as it stares at me all day   



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Someone else mentioned the other day how good it is to see pics of the tanks in situ within a room. I couldn't agree more, I love both those and the 'behind the scenes' pics



I agree completely Matt - its great to see where folks tanks are, and how all the gubbins are set up.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> looking good, at first i thought the red leaf was a Giant red cherry shrimp lol.



Haha Aaron.  I had a trimmed stem of Alternanthera Cardinalis, so I thought I'd stick it in and see how it does.  Leaves are a bit big for a nano though !


----------



## keymaker (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

I'm sure you already mentioned it somewhere but what kind of camera and lens do you use?


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I'm sure you already mentioned it somewhere but what kind of camera and lens do you use?



These pics were all shot on a Nikon D700, mainly with the 24-70mm 2.8G ED lens - which is fantastic     The latest shots were with the Sigma 70-200mm HSM II Macro lens.  The D700 has just been upgraded though, so its going on ebay this weekend (pm me if anyone is interested  ).

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

is that a 2028 you got running?

looks great mate


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Nice shots dude!

Upgrade from a D700?!  That's serious.


----------



## keymaker (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> is that a 2028 you got running?





			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> ... will run an eheim 2026 (turned right down   8) ).



The quality of the pictures is stunning.


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Thanks guys   

Filter is a 2026, which came off my discus tank, when the TT1200 went on there.

New pics tomorrow   

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> New pics tomorrow



OK, so not quite 'tomorrow', but here you go...  

22 days since this was planted, and all seems well.  The E Acicularis is growing nicely, and sending out lots of runners, as is the E Tennellus.  The Pogostemon helferi is looking nice and healthy, and they're shooting lots of roots from their stems ( - not sure what I should do with them ? ).

The HC is gradually winning its battle with the baby corys !  I have to replant a few bits every morning, but the carpet is forming along the sides of the tank, and there are lots of tiny leaves poking through in the middle foreground area too   

I'd put a Nymphaea Lotus bulb in that wasnt doing well in another tank, and thats got some lovely leaves on it now, and they're just the right colour for the tank.  If only they would stay that size   

I get sporadic pearling from the HC, but cant work out any sort of pattern to it !  Sometimes is pearls others it dont.

A small shoal of 12 Copper Harlequin Rasboras is inhabiting the tank too now   They're lovely little things - very active, and shoal together brilliantly.  

Heres some pics:


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

lovely tonser, once truly established thos plants will have you snipping till the fish come home. 

the tank has a real nice summer vibe to it. photography is great mate, i see a different use of light?....


----------



## StevenA (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Very nice Tony, it's coming along well    I've done something similar, but with just 3 rocks (sanzon iwagumi   ) and a 20 litre arcadia arc tank. Might start another journal myself soon


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

With the P.Helferi, you can leave the stems on or you can wait till they get a bit larger and then cut them off and replant them.
Looking good.


----------



## Superman (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Looking good, although I'd be a bit concerned once the harlequins get bigger.


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the tank has a real nice summer vibe to it. photography is great mate, i see a different use of light?....



Thanks Mark, and well spotted    Just hand holding a little flashhead off to the left of the tank - works nicely with that background, and freezes the fish well.



			
				Tourney said:
			
		

> Might start another journal myself soon



We cant have too many journals Tourney - look forward to seeing it   



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> With the P.Helferi, you can leave the stems on or you can wait till they get a bit larger and then cut them off and replant them. Looking good.



Thanks Aaron.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looking good, although I'd be a bit concerned once the harlequins get bigger.


I'm thinking about having a large shoal of these in the new tank Clark, they shoal so well together and play in the filter outlets too     Once these 12 grow too big for the nano, I'll move them to the big tank, and get some more babies for the nano.  That way they shall be forever small


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Look at some of the micro rasbora species mate!  Coffee bean's are awesome 

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Disaster this morning - came in to find only 8 copper harlequins in the tank, and the other 4 on the desk / floor     Never thought about them being jumpers   

So the remaining 8 are now enjoying the space in the main tank, and I'm on the look out for a different shoaling fish for this one.  Thanks for the microrasbora tip Steve - I like the kubotai's but no-one near me stocks them.

Are microrasboras prone to jumping ?

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Gutted Tony   Sorry to hear that.  Out of interest, it might be worth checking your water quality.  Bad water can sometimes cause fish to jump.  I've only seen my harlies jump once, and that was last time I moved them.  Luckily the tank was half empty, but it still managed to jump about 2" or 3"!

As for the micro rasbora, my coffee beans have been in an open tank for some time.  I haven't seen any jump, but to be honest I've not looked down the back of the large vinyl shelf unit the tank is sitting on for some time.  They seem pretty chilled out though...

George may be able to comment further, I believe he kept mosquito rasbora (not sure of the correct name) in one of his tiny nanos


----------



## mjenner (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Agh, good to know, I've got all my Harlequins from the main tank in my Nano cube at the moment!   

Sorry to hear about your losses, although I think their flighty nature is something to do with why they shoal so well, it probably also goes hand-in-hand with a tendency to jump .

I've got a glass cover over most of it but there's a 2 inch gap where the pipes and wires feed in.

It's quite heavily planted and there's lots of surface cover though so hopefully they'll feel safe for now, once I've got my main tank settled in they'll be going back into there, but that'll be a few weeks still... (fingers crossed)

Matt


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

They are jumpers. I think they lay their eggs on the underside of overhanging leaves. I won't keep them in open aquariums any more   . (I had R hengeli - beautiful fish   .)

Mark


----------



## Superman (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

I caught one of my harelquins jumping once, don't know why it did. I've also had a CPD jump on me too.


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Thanks guys.   The other 8 seem really happy in the discus tank - they look tiny in there !

I dont think its a water quality issue Steve - I've been doing 30% changes every other day, with the same prepared RO / HMA mix I use for the discus.  They are very 'flight' fish - always active, so I guess its just their tendancy (esp. if they lay eggs on leaves).

I've been playing around with flow in the nano today, as theres one particular area where the HC is doing well, and a couple  of areas where it is not doing so well.

Will report with more at the weekend.   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## jay (26 Mar 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Think any fish can be a potential jumper.
Few weeks ago i woke up to a rummynose flapping about on the floor!!! Then a couple of days later, a laeticara dwarf cichlid!!!

They both fine.


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Been a while....but we're at Day 57 in the Nano tank  

I was away all of last week so moved the whole setup next to the discus tank so it was easier for the house sitters to feed and dose both together.  Unfortunatley I did it so late the night before we went that I forgot it would be in sunlight for about 3 hours a day (and typically it was a very sunny week   )  That coupled with apparent overfeeding judging by the amount of food in amongst the HC has led to an outbreak of BBA, and I think staghorn too though I'd appreciate your thoughts on that one  :?: The tank side facing the sun was also thick with green dust algae.  The strange thing was everything was pearling away, which it hasnt done before - more light I guess ?

So I set about cleaning things up, scraping the glass, and trimming the E Acicularis which had algae growth, and have everything back in the darkness of my studio now   

This is my 1st algae outbreak, so I've been reading up on things.  I've started dosing Excel as of yesterday and will do 50% water changes daily to help clear it out.  What else would folks suggest ?  Add some amanos or otos? Do a blackout ?  Should I be removing all the bba manually (which I'm not sure how to do in amongst the HC, and on the rocks as they'll move easily) ?

Here are the pics, any suggestions gratefully received.

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Bugger   Easy Carbo directly squirted onto surrounding areas should help (turn filter off for 5 mins and use a syringe if possible).

These things are sent test us, and when you manage to recover from it it's a great sense of achievement


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

clean the rocks with a toothbrush, then trim any plants if possible. Do a large water chnage to remove the floating alge. Then all you can do is dose with liquid carbon to remove. Spot dosing will be best for HC, but on other plants trimming is sometimes the best option.


----------



## mjenner (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Hi Tony,

Don't dispair, my little nano was looking like that around the time I started looking at this forum!  (mainly due to a lack of maintainance, and infrequent water changes, and lack of fertilisation and co2) I tried some of the techniques on here such as using easycarbo, weekly water changes, dosing ferts weekly (not doing EI totally, although it does get a 50% water change each week) and also like they say above, judicious pruning.

It took me about 4-6 weeks but I got it back to rights eventually and I'm pretty happy with it now, the only algae I have is a bit of GSA on the heater/filter and on the glass when I forget to close the blinds and it gets direct sunlight for a few hours in the morning (as also happened to me recently! )

I'm a bit concerned about when I go away as I won't be able to dose it for a week, but I think I'll give it a clean just before, maybe dose a little higher on easycarbo and keep the blinds closed, then deal with any probs when I get back, hoping to have my auto-doser working on the main tank before I go! 

Good Luck!

Matt


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Thanks for the tips guys - I think I'll have another go at the spot treatment, and the pruning before tomorrow w/c.

Matt, I've a spare dosing pump if you want to borrow it whilst your on your hols - I'm just down the road from you.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Carefull with the spot treatment that you don't over dose EC and kill your shrimp 
Soon enough it will be looking good again, keep us posted


----------



## Diogo Matias (5 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

The BBAs and staghorn are both generaly due to poor co2 leavels. So, the use of organic carbon as excel or easycarbo would be good. Also adding more co2 is a option to think of. But don't forget to keep the balance beetween light, co2 and fertelization!

PS: the layout looks very good for a nano


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				Diogo Matias said:
			
		

> PS: the layout looks very good for a nano



Thanks Diogo   

Day 71 now....

The algae is gradually clearing - lots of water changes, the excel dosing and some pruning have seen to that     Its still hanging on in the lower regions under the rocks, as the excel doesnt get into there so much, but I think I'm winning now   

The HC is covering at a rate now, which I'm really pleased about, as I didnt think it would take. I guess it just took a while to adjust to submersed.

Here are some pics just taken.

Tony









I also added an amano from the Discus tank:


----------



## TBRO (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Wow that looks awsome. Nice sense of depth for such a small tank. Well done for beating the algae and persisting with the HC. Is the lotus gonna be a problem, sizewise ? 

How is the Eheim 2026 ? is it ok in your tank, I'm thinking of getting one for my 30 l nano

Regards T


----------



## Superman (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Looks great, with my HC would fill out like that.
What are you currently dosing and how have you trimmed the HC?


----------



## CeeBee (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Your tank is beautiful and I love your photo's.  If that was sitting on my desk, I'd spend many happy hours gazing into it


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Wow that looks awsome. Nice sense of depth for such a small tank. Well done for beating the algae and persisting with the HC. Is the lotus gonna be a problem, sizewise ?
> 
> How is the Eheim 2026 ? is it ok in your tank, I'm thinking of getting one for my 30 l nano



Thanks TBRO.  I keep trimming the leaves off the lotus when they get bigger, otherwise they do put everything in shadow     The 2026 is working great - flow is only on half power which is plenty to get everything moving in the tank.  Nice and quiet too   



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> What are you currently dosing and how have you trimmed the HC?


Hi Clark.  Dosing 1ml TPN+ per day, but as of a month ago I added some KNO3 to the TPN+ having read on Saintlys thread that HC liked KNO3 (I made up 30ml TPN+ with 10g KNO3 added), and this seems to have helped alot.  I havent trimmed it at all yet, but it took a long time to get a hold in the EcoComplete, so i was always pushing bits back in to the sub.




			
				CeeBee said:
			
		

> Your tank is beautiful and I love your photo's. If that was sitting on my desk, I'd spend many happy hours gazing into it


Thanks CeeBee    Thats exactly what I do  

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Nice one Tony, looks like you have got everything under control again  hows the cherries doing?


----------



## John Starkey (12 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Hi Tony,i dont know how i missed this little beauty,but i just read it from the start and i think its gorgeous,you must have been well pleased when you got rid of the algae,the rasbora metae are one of my favourite fish,in fact i am reading everything i can about rasboras i love em,lovely nano wel done .
regards john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice one Tony, looks like you have got everything under control again  hows the cherries doing?


I think I'm getting there Paulo, probably a couple more weeks, then hopefully the algae will be gone    Cherries are doing great, though I did lose 3 over the last fortnight - due to the Excel I think    There are plenty of little ones about and another couple of females carrying eggs too   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Tony,i dont know how i missed this little beauty,but i just read it from the start and i think its gorgeous,you must have been well pleased when you got rid of the algae,the rasbora metae are one of my favourite fish,in fact i am reading everything i can about rasboras i love em,lovely nano wel done .
> regards john.



Thanks very much John     I'm really pleased with the tank, and pleased to be winning the algae fight too.  When I got back from Jersey and saw the state of the tank I was ready to rip it all out and rescape it, but with the help of folks on here I'm recovering it and that is pretty satisfying   

I'd like a small shoal of microrasbora kubotai, but cant find anywhere that stocks them   

Tony


----------



## Superman (13 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've added some KNO3 to my TPN+ today at the same concentration as yours to see if that works, thanks for the info.


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Lovely mate! I love the lilly, do you know the species?


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Havent a clue I'm afraid Garuf !  Was one that the LFS had dying in the corner of a tank


----------



## Garuf (27 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

haha, no worries. It's just I have a soft spot for lillies, some of the dwarf species will even flower in tanks as small as ours! N. helvea rubra is one such plant and has a lovely claret flower.


----------



## George Farmer (27 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Brave choice with the lily but I like it!

Nice sig too...


----------



## Garuf (27 May 2009)

*Re: Tonsers 14L Nano Rouge*

Tonser are you still looking for kabotia? They have them in stock at wildwoods and st albans MA if that helps?


----------

